# Pomegranate Wine



## Bill B (Oct 15, 2007)

I brought a Pomegranate wine to Winestock and some people have requested my recipe. I wish I could say this was a secret recipe but Its probably the most simple wine I have ever made. Nothing fancy but quite refreshing.The juice I used was from our local super market. I used OLD ORCHARD 100% pure Pomegranate juice. Make sure no sulfites or any other preservatives are used. I used the 1/2 gal containers.This can be a bitcostly but I think its worth it. Makes 5 gal US SG between 1.064-1.074 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">I tested PH and it was at 3.0
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">5 gal 100% pure juice
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0"> 2 12 oz cans frozen 100% Pomegranate(or pom/blueberry)
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0"> juice (do not add water) just thaw and add to juice
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0"> yeast nutrient(different brands require different amounts per Gal)
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0"> pectic enzyme ( same as above) I use powder not liquid
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">1/4 tsp k-meta
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">k sorbate 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">1 pk Montrechet yeast
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">add all ingredients above except k-meta and sorbate to primary fermenter. stir well then sprinkle yeast over top. Cover and attach air lock.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Fermentation should start within24 hrs. When fermentation has stopped, rack to clean and sanitized carboy,adding 1/4 tsp k-meta then let sit for an additional 10 days. After 10 days rack to a clean carboy then add SUPER CLEAR K.C. When clear rack to a clean fermenter and BACK SWEETED to your taste. Add another 1/4 tsp k-meta and sorbate (according to brand) you may filter and bottle at this time this is up to you. I filter and bottle right after back sweetening. Some let it sit a bit.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2007)

That sounds really good Bill, I will give this a try soon. Have not seen the Black Currant juice on Walkers website but while searching I discovered a place in Preston Ct. sells the Black Currant juice that I use to use to back sweeten my batches of Vintners Harvest. It is www.maplelane.com. I know this is a good product because the winery in Shelton Ct. uses there berries and makes an awesome Black Currant dessert wine with it. I will give them a call Sat. to see if they sell direct.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 16, 2007)

Bill : that does sound good- and really easy. 


Wade: If they don't have it, you could call Walker's. They do list a currant juice, but don't say if it is red or black. They do list a wholesale Black Currant so it could be black in the buckets too. It could be worth a shot!*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay, I was looking under both Red and Black but didnt look under just currant!


----------

